# Roayl National Park Fishng / Camping Touring



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Ive been toying with the idea of a weekend paddling along the coast of the Royal National Park (south of Sydney) - Thinking about a launch out of The Hacking or Wottamolla (there are other possibilities) paddle/peddle and fish all the way to Era Beach and bush camp for the night there - then either paddle further on and get picked up by a support team member or paddle back and fish the way we came.

I think numbers would have to be limited as the camp spot is very small and needs to be booked prior with Nat Parks. One would have to be pretty much self sufficient on food and water etc Ive camped here before - its a great little spot - caught salmon off the beach - all along the coast is great fishing and generally under fished.

Whos keen ???? It might be a case of talking to Nat Parks and check availability.... would also be good to fish it on calm seas.......

Woppie


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hmmm. some fairly exposed coastline there woppie, but plenty of beaches along the way to bail out if conditions get ugly. Big/Little Marley, Wattamolla, Garie, Era etc. i think you can also camp at Little Marley?? Would be a surf landing/launch at those beaches.

Cliffs are similar to those between North Head and Bluefish point, so if theres any swell theres also the rebounded waves off the cliff faces which can make it a wobbly trip. the paddle distance from launch spot (either Gunnamatta Bay or Bundeena) would be approx 15-20kms to Era and about 10 ish to Little Marley/ Wattamolla

Sounds like fun, but conditions would have to be ideal


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Excellent idea Mr Woppie. I've recently got myself setup for camping. 15-20km each way is OK so long as the conditions aren't bad.

How much water do you think we would need to port in?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Interest registered.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

That would be a great trip, having a boat on call to do the pick up and return tow might work, would be good for emergency too! Anyone know of one in the area that would be up to it? (Ken)

When were you thinking, my whole weekends are pretty stuffed considering SWR and moving in March.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey !!! Sounds like theres a bit of interest - good !!!

Davey G Marley / Wattamola - Era sounds better for a 10 ks - maybe as a first try.Or only as far as little MArley - whats the camping like ???? I know that at Wattamola its a walk from the carpark to the water - down some steps and stuff. It looks though a very safe launch from past visits. Whats Marley like as park / launch spot????

Peril - water - not sure really - but I would say a minimum of 5 litres ??? Any thoughts - I'm sure there must be a recomended amount somewhere. I would say at least 2 litres on just the paddle - plus additional one for cooking ????

We would need stoves - I have a tranga - we could have an illegal fire of course and cook all our fish !!!!! but that would be illegal and we dont do those things do we - when we are on our own in the middle of a nat park with very litle combustable material around - and with yaks just in case to escape to the open sea........ anyhow just throwing up cooking options......

Dan - I never considered a support boat - it sounds like a good safety option - but If we keep the distance down to a minimum and choose our conditions right then maybe its not needed. I think its probably a must that we have radios and consider other emergency supplies to take with us - flares - first aid box etc.

Time wise I havnt really thought about it................. March / April ...........

Anyhow these are my thoughts to date..

Woppie


----------

